
Gigjam by Microsoft, a way for people to involve others in their business tasks - technofide
http://blogs.technet.com/b/gigjam/archive/2015/07/13/gigjam-unleashing-the-human-process.aspx
======
larrywright
Interesting product. Awful name.

~~~
junto
It is an improvements to the usual naming convention "Microsoft Business Share
Centre Enterprise Edition 2016 R2” though! I prefer the single naming concept
even if the name isn't stellar.

